# Pokkeweer



## ThomasK

Ik lees net 'pokkenweer' bij onze noorderburen. Een dysfemisme voor mijn part, dat ik niet zou gebruiken, maar kennen wij dat soort versterkingen d.m.v. lichaamsdelen of ziekten plus substantief? 

Ik denk er plots aan: natuurlijk, want Vlamingen en Nederland zien allerlei _kl*ten-toestanden en-dingen_. Kennen we er nog meer ?


----------



## Kayla321

Ik weet bneit of dit ook voor onze zuiderburen geldt, maar ik hoor regelmatig dingen als kutweer, ~trein, ~computer, etc.. Ook shit-, tering- en kanker- worden wel gebruikt. Andere lichaamsdelen of ziekten kan ik nu even niet verzinnen, maar er zijn er vast meer!


----------



## ThomasK

Juist (en dank), maar voor (sommigen van) ons zijn alleen de _kl_*-zaken courant. Misschien zouden we _rot_- toch kunnen toevoegen, als we rotten als een soort ziekte beschouwen. Maar 'ziekte'-woorden gebruiken we niet vaak. (Ja, _griepweer_ zouden we eens kunnen zeggen, maar dan is dat nogal letterlijk te nemen) 

Tussen haakjes: het is een bijzonder sterk soort beeldspraak, voor mij vaak te sterk. 

_(Ik las ooit de term 'biologisch-pathologische metaforiek', een typisch onderdeel van Hitlers retoriek, heette het, maar ook wij spreken al eens over mensen die de sfeer - daar gaan we - 'verpesten', 'verzieken', een groep 'besmetten', ... Of nog: 'we hebben de pest aan iets', enz. Niet mijn stijl, te emotioneel...) _


----------



## Lopes

kut-, klote-, tyfus-, pest-, tering-, kanker-, pokken- inderdaad. Van 'klere-' heb ik gehoord dat het van cholera zou komen. Dan heb je ook nog 'pleuris-' en 'takke(n)-', wat die precies betekenen weet ik niet, maar ik denk dat 'pleuris' ook een ziekte is.


----------



## ThomasK

Inderdaad, wat een... rijkdom ! ;-)


----------



## Kayla321

Klere- komt inderdaad va kolere- oftewel cholera. (Dacht ik toch.)

De meeste van die toevoegingen gebruik ik ook nooit, al zijn ze heel af en toe wel erg prettig om even je hart te luchten!

Ik vind het vandaag overigens helemaal geen pokkenweer. Het sneeuwt hier prachtig! ♪♫ Walking in a winter wonderland! ♪♫ (Hoewel ik me kan voorstellen dat je daar anders over denkt als je er doorheen moet en eindeloos in de file staat oid.)


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,


Lopes said:


> kut-, klote-, tyfus-, pest-, tering-, kanker-, pokken- inderdaad. Van 'klere-' heb ik gehoord dat het van cholera zou komen. Dan heb je ook nog 'pleuris-' en 'takke(n)-', wat die precies betekenen weet ik niet, maar ik denk dat 'pleuris' ook een ziekte is.


Pleuris komt van pleuritis, takken blijkbaar van het Franse  attaque (in de betekenis van (hart)aanval, beroerte).


----------



## Joannes

*Pokkeweer* (*) --vooral-- en andere vervloekte dingen met *pokke-* hoor je wel meer in Vlaanderen tegenwoordig -- naar mijn indruk althans. Voor de rest gebruiken we hier eigenlijk geen ziektes in onze verwensingen, veeleer excrementen: *kak-*, *stront-*, *scheite-*, ook *stink-*. (*Shit-* niet eigenlijk, wel afzonderlijk als tussenwerpsel, maar niet in samenstellingen.)

Rotdingen met genitaliën kwalificeren (*kut-*, *klote-*) doen we blijkbaar zowel in het zuiden als in het noorden...

(*) Na al die vuile praat toch nog een weetje voor mensen die nog van de naïeve opvatting uitgingen dat we het op WRF enkel over spelling en grammatica hebben  : samenstellingen met *pokke-* en *klote-* worden zonder tussen-n geschreven omwille van dezelfde uitzonderingsregel die stelt dat je <reuzegroot> en <apetrots> schrijft. Het is maar dat we orthografisch verantwoord kunnen vloeken e..


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, ja, waaraan zijn we begonnen. Maar het klopt wel: wij gebruiken vooral afschuwelijk geurende objecten bij onze emotionele opwellingen. _(En dank voor de spellingshint. De moderator mag de titel gerust verbeteren)_


----------



## Kayla321

LOL Heeft iemand zich serieus gebogen over de spelling van pokkeweer e.d.? Wat een baan!!


----------



## Joannes

Weinig dat _niet _beregeld is in onze taal..


----------



## Timidinho

Alle genoemde ziektes hier zijn mij bekend en heb ik vast eens gebruikt. 

De lichaamsdelen worden ook nog zelfstandig gebruikt: lul, pik, piemel, tut, tiet, doos, klootzak, balhaar, kut.


----------



## ThomasK

Juist, T, maar nu gaat het vooral over samenstellingen. En dan denk ik dat vooral de drie laatste gangbaar zijn (kl-, bal-, kut-). Of zijn jullie met de eerste ook 'creatief'?


----------



## Lopes

Bal?
Ik weet wel de fraaie 'lulhannes', 'lulkoek' en 'lul de behanger', of 'klootviool' en 'kloothommel'.


----------



## ThomasK

Maar heb je ook fantasie met 'pik' en 'piemel'? Een pikhouweel hoort er niet bij... ;-)
En met 'tut' en 'tiet'? Een tuttebel al evenmin, denk ik... 
En die 'doos' hangt er bij ons aan, denk ik, maar als eerste lid ?


----------



## Timidinho

Volgens mij niet. Ik ken ze niet iig.


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Maar heb je ook fantasie met 'pik' en 'piemel'? Een pikhouweel hoort er niet bij... ;-)
> En met 'tut' en 'tiet'? Een tuttebel al evenmin, denk ik...



Mijn fantasie heeft er weinig mee te maken natuurlijk  Maar nee, waarschijnlijk omdat dat juist wat nettere vormen zijn, dus om er dan mee te gaan schelden lijkt me wat tegenstrijdig.



			
				ThomasK said:
			
		

> En die 'doos' hangt er bij ons aan, denk ik, maar als eerste lid ?



Wat bedoel je hier precies mee? Een 'doos' die er bij jou aanhangt lijkt me een klein biologisch wondertje


----------



## ThomasK

Nou, zeg: is _tiet_ al netter ? Hier niet, hoor. Idem met een _tut_. _Pik_ en _piemel_ al evenmin. 

Mijn hangende doos: ik checkte in een omgekeerd woordenboek en vond geen enkel scheldwoord in de lijst. Maar in mijn dialect heb ik zo'n soort scheldwoord gehoord (nou, ja, schelden...), met de connotatie: rommel daarbinnen.


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Nou, zeg: is _tiet_ al netter ? Hier niet, hoor. Idem met een _tut_. _Pik_ en _piemel_ al evenmin.



Oke, 'tiet' niet, maar de anderen zijn zeker een stuk netter dan bijv. 'lul', waar wel een aantal samenstelling mee zijn. 



			
				ThomasK said:
			
		

> Mijn hangende doos: ik checkte in een omgekeerd woordenboek en vond geen enkel scheldwoord in de lijst. Maar in mijn dialect heb ik zo'n soort scheldwoord gehoord (nou, ja, schelden...), met de connotatie: rommel daarbinnen.



Wat is een omgekeerd woordenboek? 
'Doos' is ook niet echt een scheldwoord, het is een wat netter woord voor 'kut', zeg maar net zoals 'muts'


----------



## ThomasK

Omgekeerd woordenboek: je begint achteraan, niet vooraan. ;-)

Graag toch voorbeelden. Ik vind alleen 'piemelnaakt' op woordenlijst.org, verder 'tuttebel', 'tuttig' (niet sympathiek, maar niet grof), en bij 'pik-' eigenlijk geen. Natuurlijk is er nog de levende taal. Heb je voorbeelden? (Dank)

'Doos': wist ik niet, maar zoektocht naar 'gore' woorden via woordenlijst.org leidde tot niets. Zeker ook niet als eerste lid van de samenstelling. 

Nu, blijft nog de vraag naar 'ziekelijke' eerste leden van de samenstelling...


----------



## Timidinho

Doos/muts gebruik je als scheldwoord voor domme/dom gedragende vrouwen.


----------



## Frank06

Hoi,

Kort artikel over ziektes en (/in) vloeken, vroeger en nu.

F


----------



## ThomasK

Waw, een heel interessant artikel, dat een aantal reacties op deze 'thread' goed duidt. Bedankt!


----------



## Lopes

ThomasK said:


> Graag toch voorbeelden. Ik vind alleen 'piemelnaakt' op woordenlijst.org, verder 'tuttebel', 'tuttig' (niet sympathiek, maar niet grof), en bij 'pik-' eigenlijk geen. Natuurlijk is er nog de levende taal. Heb je voorbeelden? (Dank)
> 
> 
> 
> We praten een beetje langs mekaar heen geloof ik, juist voor die woorden zijn er nauwelijks (of zelfs geen) samenstelling, misschien dus daarvoor de grofste vormen worden gebruikt, dus 'lul', 'kut' en 'klote'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ThomasK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nu, blijft nog de vraag naar 'ziekelijke' eerste leden van de samenstelling...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wat was die vraag ook al weer?
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## ThomasK

Sorry, hoor, het was mij niet duidelijk geworden. Alles oké. maar mijn startvraag was inderdaad : welke scheldwoorden ken je die met een verwijzing naar een ziekte beginnen? Nu, het artikel van Sterkenburg maakt heel veel duidelijk: Vlamingen kiezen lichaamsdelen, Nederlanders ziektes.


----------



## Lopes

Nog even over dat artikel, ik geloof dat de Nederlandse jeugd  tegenwoordig veel meer scheldt met ~lijer in plaats van de directe "krijg toch allemaal de kelere", die volgens mij wat ouderwets is geworden en die ik in mijn omgeving nauwelijks hoor of gehoord heb (van leeftijdsgenoten). Wat ik wél veel hoor en hoorde, en in het artikel niet wordt genoemd, zijn de combinaties van ziekte+familielid (vooral moeder). Doch dit terzijde.


----------



## ThomasK

Sjonge, wat een creativiteit in Nederland... In Vlaanderen lijkt de verbale expressie inzake dit soort scheldterminologie behoorlijk... beperkt, en vaak Engels gekleurd...


----------

